# Very heavy periods



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Hello,

Not sure if this is the right place to post...but can't post on Ask Nurse & don't think HV would be the right place...

Anyway, I am having my 2nd period since my DS was born in October last year. I am use to irregular periods due to PCO but they are normally pretty light & last just 3/4 days. 

My periods since my DS are VERY heavy. Today I have been having to change my tampax super plus every hour or so & I have just saturated a night sanitary towel in less than 4 hours, through to my jeans!
Overnight, last night I ended up ruining my bed sheets as my sanitary towel wasn't enough. Tonight I am planning to use a maternity towel if I can find a left over one.

Is this normal or should I be worried? Is it worth seeing my GP over?

Having spoken to a couple of people I have looked on NHS Direct & am now worried I might have fibroids.

If someone could just give me some reassurance that I'm not bleeding to death(joke)   or to confirm that I should see my Dr...I don't really know what reply I'm looking for really...I'm just getting freaked out & upset that I'm ruining all my knickers, clothes & bed sheets! I feel like a running tap!

Thank you.

Siobhan x


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

This is very abnormal and you need to see GP as soon as possible or you could end up anaemic.  Although fibroids can cause this i would not think it would be as it has come on so suddenly after birth.  however i am not a Dr.  In view of how close it was to delivery maybe you have an infection or retained products from delivery.  You'll be suprised how much trouble the tiniest slither of membrane could cause...

Good luck at GP, keep us informed as would be interested to know what it is.

Jan x


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Thank you so much Jan!

I'll try & get an appointment on Monday

(why do these things always come up at weekends! )

I'll let you know the outcome.

Siobhan xx[br]: 5/08/06, 08:01Hello again,

My period isn't anywhere near as heavy today. It's still heavier than 'normal' but managable.

Do you think I should still see my gp to be on the safe side or would I be wasting her time??

Thanks!


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

The amount you have been losing is still abnormal so would be worth getting checked out.  It will give you peace of mind too. 

Jan


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Jan,

Just thought I'd update you.

I visited my GP today & she said that because I was only very heavy for the 1st day of my period she thinks it is down to having my baby last year & because my periods being so irregular because of PCO my endimitrious (SP?) lining gets thicker as the months without a period go by.

She has given me 2 lots of tablets to take if I have a heavy bleed next time.
Mefanamic Acid for Pain & clotting & Tranexamic Acid to slow down the bleeding.

Thank you for your help.

Siobhan xx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hope the drugs help with next period!!

Good luck

jan


----------

